
Facebook debuts "Groups for Schools," includes 25mb filesharing function - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/04/facebook-debuts-groups-for-schools-includes-25mb-filesharing-function.ars?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+Featured+Content%29
======
briandear
This could be useful, but most students won't be able to access their files
from school computers. One of my side projects, ClassCloud was based on this
idea -- students and schools love it, but the facebook.com domain is going to
make it a hard sell. I also would be interested to the privacy policy behind
the filesharing -- will FB have access to the data?

